# Canadians more welcoming to immigrants than other countries, research shows



## ortho55

Positive immigration is a bonus for this great country full of open minded people. We have had some abusers but overall the quality of immigrant is great. 
Hope we can continue accepting people who are going to enrich oour diversity.


----------

